# avukatım double meaning pronunciation



## aleksk

avukatım - my lawyer
avukatım - I'm a lawyer

Is there a difference on how you pronounce these two?  I thought there wasn't and you figure out the meaning based on context, but apparently there is?

Do you make a difference in pronouncing these two? Is it the tonal accent that falls on a different syllable? Is there a rule I can apply to all situations of this type? Or is it the context only that matters?


----------



## shafaq

There is no pronunciation difference between two words. 
The only distinguishing way is the context...


----------



## hhamit

ı think there are some tonal differences for the native speakers but it can be very hard to emphasize the difference during a conversation for the ones who are not native speakers. For example:


----------



## aleksk

Thank you both. The book I'm learning from (Assimil) says exactly what hhamit illustrated. It says in the first case the tonal accent is on 'ım' and in the second on 'kat'. This was news for me so I wanted to check here what the situation is with native speakers in casual speech.

On the other hand it's good to know that it is not a very rigid rule.

By the way, if any of you native guys have some time maybe you can record both pronunciations in forvo (Turkish pronunciation dictionary) or somewhere else so that we can try to hear and appreciate the difference.


----------



## _Ozgur_

You can also check the pronunciation on Google Translate. Just set the language to Turkish on the left pane, write the word and hit the speaker icon.


----------



## hhamit

aleksk said:


> Thank you both. The book I'm learning from (Assimil) says exactly what hhamit illustrated. It says in the first case the tonal accent is on 'ım' and in the second on 'kat'. This was news for me so I wanted to check here what the situation is with native speakers in casual speech.
> 
> On the other hand it's good to know that it is not a very rigid rule.
> 
> By the way, if any of you native guys have some time maybe you can record both pronunciations in forvo (Turkish pronunciation dictionary) or somewhere else so that we can try to hear and appreciate the difference.


Do you know how to create a new word and record in this site? All I can see here is the already existing words but I can't find anywhere to create a new word.


----------



## aleksk

hhamit said:


> Do you know how to create a new word and record in this site? All I can see here is the already existing words but I can't find anywhere to create a new word.




You may use the following link.
Log in to Forvo, pronunciation dictionary

You may type avukatım and then record your pronunciation for the first meaning, then add another recording under the same word for the second meaning.

That being said, I am not sure if forvo is sophisticated enough to allow for a couple of different pronunciations under the same word though from the same user. It should in theory. Because there are many languages where the same word can have a different meaning depending on how it is pronounced (tonal languages for example). But I doubt forvo is sophisticated enough to recognise this - it doesn't even allow to add a translation or a note to the word you wish to add.

Please give it a try and see how it goes.

Edit: if the above link doesn't work because you haven't logged in (and you may log in creating an account, using a facebook account or a google account), then this is the syntax of the link:

forvo dot com/word-add (replace dot with . and eliminate spaces)


----------

